# Bonnet Creek or local to Disney, Orlando, Florida, July 11 or 12 for 5/6 days



## AJFireman (Jun 29, 2018)

Wanted

Looking for availability for a resort booking for July 11 or 12th Until the 17th.. I am flexible a day either direction. 1 Bedroom

Thanks


----------



## Normita (Jun 29, 2018)

What size unit do you need?  How many people are travelling?  If you can manage in a 1 BR deluxe unit that sleeps 4, there are units available at Star Island or Wyndham Cypress Palms for 4650 for the full week.


----------



## Avislo (Jun 29, 2018)

Is that 4650 dollars for the full week?


----------



## Normita (Jun 30, 2018)

No that's an edit that did not get corrected for some reason:  it's $650 without the upper case key pushed.


----------



## AJFireman (Jun 30, 2018)

arrangements have been made thank you everyone.


----------

